
It's not just you: Visa outage disrupts payments in parts of Europe - calliethrone
https://www.cnet.com/news/visa-outage-europe-disrupts-payments/
======
calliethrone
If you're about to use your Visa card to pay for something in Europe, you may
want to use cash instead.

Visa announced Friday that it's experiencing a "service disruption" that is
preventing transactions from going through. Right now, it seems like these
problems are localized to the UK, Ireland and parts of Europe. Visa says it's
aware of the problem and developing a fix, which might be working already.
Major UK bank HSBC claims that service is slowly returning.

